# CHASE Bank Rant



## SuperDave (Jun 4, 2011)

I use to bank with Washington Mutual. Free Checking and great customer service.

Then WM got sideways with the Home Loan debacle and was acquired by Chase.

I noticed that my checking account was incurring a monthly "Transaction Fee" for the last several months, so I went in and asked why my "Free" Checking" account was incurring a significant monthly fee.

I was immediately ushered to another desk, where after about 5 minutes of scanning her computer monitor, I was told, "*I see you have been a WM client for a long time*." "*Yes, about 30 years*." I was then told that my account had been changed to a different account type; one that required "Direct Deposit" and a "minimum balance of $5K."

So, I asked why I was not informed of this and was told that "*Chase is implementing a lot of these type of changes*." "*Not good enough*", I said. So, I asked for several thousand dollars in cash, leaving about $100 in the account to cover outstanding transactions, and informed her I would close out the account within a week.

The manager was brought into the discussion and wanted to know "*what can we do to earn your business?*" "*Give me my cash, now!*" The manager disappears.

While she is gone, the woman I was initially working with, informs me that "*a lot of customers are leaving since Chase took over*." "*Your safest move is to join a Credit Union*."

The manager returns about 10 minutes later, cash in hand. While counting out my cash, she want to know "*what we can do to solve this*."

"*Nothing. Chase doesn't care about me and I don't care about Chase*." "*Thank you*." Then I got up, _*ADJUSTED MY CUP*_,  and left.

*Banking maggots and leaches... worse than Used Car Salesmen... my apologies to the Used Car Salesmen*.

*Rant over... you can return to your regularly scheduled programming*.


----------



## Akula (Jun 4, 2011)

not the only big bailout bank doing this..Bank of America same thing

plus they charge if you use a teller and want to make money off everyone that is not a customer with the atm fees...glad my current bank gets them all waved on the spot


----------



## Holz Mechaniker (Jun 4, 2011)

SuperDave said:


> Then I got up, _*ADJUSTED MY CUP*_,  and left.




Ohh that is a classic,  Sorry Dave, But I will be using this....


----------



## Curly (Jun 4, 2011)

Our banking system is a bit different than yours and didn't take the same pounding. Over the years my credit union expanded by amalgamating with other credit unions and they changed the types of account offerings for all new business. Anyone with older accounts were "grandfathered" and maintained the same rates and terms as the institutions they started with. That's how you keep customers happy.

Pete


----------



## SuperDave (Jun 4, 2011)

Holz Mechaniker said:


> SuperDave said:
> 
> 
> > Then I got up, _*ADJUSTED MY CUP*_,  and left.
> ...



Be my guest... I have been using a derivative of that in my Quotes below... courtesy of NewLondon88... :biggrin:


----------



## Longfellow (Jun 4, 2011)

*Banks*

When I moved to Florida I opened accounts with a small local bank. Within a few years it was merged with another bank. Customer service declined. After a few years again it was merged with one of the BIG banks. I closed the account and opened accounts with another small local bank. Same story started all over again. Finally when RBG, a Canadian bank bought it up, I moved to a Credit Union. So far it has been a good experience but who knows what evil lurks in the hearts of bankers--


----------



## SuperDave (Jun 4, 2011)

Akula said:


> not the only big bailout bank doing this..Bank of America same thing
> 
> plus they charge if you use a teller and want to make money off everyone that is not a customer with the atm fees...glad my current bank gets them all waved on the spot



Don't get me started on ATM Fees... We used an ATM at the local Farmers Market and got dinged $2.00 by US Bank and another $3.00 by Chase! When I asked Chase about dinging me for $3.00 on their end, I was told "we have always done that."

Not when it was Washington Mutual... only the "Non-Member" bank charged a fee...

About 20 years ago, I asked a friend, who was in a Senior position at a national bank, "_*how many billions do you rake in on ATM Fees, when you started out providing the service for free for several years; kind of like the drug dealer giving away drugs and then pounding the users down the road after they get addicted*_?" He just leaned back and grinned from ear to ear...


----------



## Dudley Young (Jun 4, 2011)

The answer is Credit Union Credit Union Credit Union. Been with Navy Federal Credit Union for 50 years. No problems. Also been with Robins Federal Credit Union for 20 yrs. NO problems.


----------



## azamiryou (Jun 4, 2011)

I bank with a credit union. A credit union's the only place that's ever turned me down for a loan (several times!). I know where I want to keep my money! :biggrin:


----------



## renowb (Jun 4, 2011)

Something similar happened to me a few years ago at Bank Of America. I went in to withdraw about $1000 to pay down on a car. It was a Saturday about 11:30. They closed at 12:00. They said they could not give me "MY" money because they had locked up the vault already. So! I want my money! Sorry, no can do. I took off work Monday morning specifically to close my account. Of course the manager wanted to know why, etc . But I closed it and never went back. Customer service means a lot to me and they did not have it!


----------



## EricJS (Jun 4, 2011)

We will eventually transition to CU or "small town" bank. The only problem, as posted earlier, is when the Big Bank buys the Little Bank. Ours has changed owners 3 times in the last ten years.

These are 100% corporate run businesses with no flexibility or decision making. I'll go where the policies don't run the business and I don't have to pay rent to have them hold my money....


----------



## Jgrden (Jun 4, 2011)

SUPERDAVE, similar thing happened to us. We could not get rid of them fast enough.


----------



## Grizz (Jun 4, 2011)

We had problems with Chase and dumped them.  They are notorious for hanging on to a check... months without running it through.  Then, when you get close enough to 'go over' they suddenly run that old check through and you are over drawn and penalties start flying.


----------



## Mr Vic (Jun 4, 2011)

We had Washinton Mutual for our Mortgage. Paid $750 to initiate a refi and 11 months later we closed with Chase now backed by the power of JP Morgan....What a nightmare...Approach Ent FCU (Ent Air Force Base now the US Olympic Training Center) about financing a tractor my wife had to have. We ended up doing a refi, rolled in paying off my truck her new tractor and money in the bank. The new mortgage will be paid off within a year of the Chase mortgae and at several hundred less a month. 

Oh and the wife called to ask Chase if she should make the payment due 5 days prior to closing. They said no but she would have to pay the $60 late fee. Six days later their collection department started the threatening calls. Our Ent rep got them to cease and decist <sp>...I've lost count of the local credit unions but think the wife has money in all of them..


----------



## witz1976 (Jun 4, 2011)

Had a similar issue when TD Banknorth became TD Bank.  Was getting hit $30 a month on fees.  The branch manager at the time was a good acquaintance so we got talking about it and he mentioned they even he cannot adjust the fees that they come from cooperate.  I loved how he said cooperate and not the bank...anyway I moved to a smaller locally owned  bank (not a CU) and he actually quit and joined a locally owned bank as well.


----------



## PenMan1 (Jun 4, 2011)

My Problem has been that I leave "Megabank", find a small bank with low fees and great customer service. Then, always about 3 months later "Megabank" buys good bank and my arse belongs to Mega once again. We repeat this cycle about every two or three years. 

Soon, I fear it will only be "Megabank", "Father of Megabank" and "oh my god, you're kidding me with all those junk fees colossal bank".


----------



## Jgrden (Jun 5, 2011)

We have had huge success with two credit unions: Florida West Coast Credit Union and SESLOC Federal Credit Union. Great service and great rates. Oh and they call you when something unusual comes up, such as using your credit card in another state just to make sure it is you.


----------



## Padre (Jun 5, 2011)

Banks and insurance companies rate at the same level as the IRS.

I guess what bothers me is that any corporation, bank, government agency, etc., is run by *PEOPLE*.  They just hide behind "company policy," "governmental policy" or whatever to continue to screw us.  It is people abusing people.  That's what makes it so sad.


----------



## WoodenWhatknots (Jun 5, 2011)

Don't get me started on Chase.  I started working for Washington Mutual about 9 years ago, and am currently working for Chase.  Not only have most of our WaMu customers left, but a lot of the employees have as well.  They are two completely different banks.  I probably shouldn't say too much since I still work for the company, but as soon as I am financially able, I will be out.  

I don't mean to say that Chase is a bad company, but it is absolutely opposite from WaMu.  WaMu was a very laid back, easy going company, while Chase is very corporate and strict.  Customers who liked WaMu SHOULD hate Chase.  They are just too different.  It is unfortunate, but when a bank gets taken over, you have to reevaluate the new bank.  If it doesn't meet your requirements, you most definitely should move on to another bank that does.


----------



## Timbo (Jun 5, 2011)

I would encourage everyone to drop their big bank, and go with a credit union.  More personal and better rates.


----------



## markgum (Jun 5, 2011)

Great I just moved my accounts to Chase, as I was tired fo visiting 7-11 to get to my money without ATM fees.  Used to be a Citibank customer.  Thought about a CU; but until I'm sure I'm sticking around here, wanted a bank that was big enough to find a branch almost anywhere.


----------



## EricJS (Jun 5, 2011)

markgum said:


> Great I just moved my accounts to Chase, as I was tired fo visiting 7-11 to get to my money without ATM fees. Used to be a Citibank customer. Thought about a CU; but until I'm sure I'm sticking around here, wanted a bank that was big enough to find a branch almost anywhere.


 
Chase and Citi are synonymous. The two "out of control giants."

Convenience is what the big banks offer & that's why most of us stay with them so long. Having a branch in many locations and 24 hour online access has spoiled me. Until now.


----------



## randyrls (Jun 5, 2011)

I'll add Credit Union or Private Bank; ie not publicly traded


----------



## SuperDave (Jun 6, 2011)

> ... and 24 hour online access has spoiled me. Until now.


That is the reason I was delaying going to a Credit Union in the past. Most do not have online access and are not conveniently located.

However, I am making the change regardless of these issues. By the end of the month, all of our accounts will be removed from Chase. I realize that it makes no difference whatsoever to Chase, but it makes a difference to me and my principles.

Just one of many reasons:

*Mortgage overcharge of active military personnel *

_*In January 2011, JPMorgan Chase admitted that it wrongly overcharged  several thousand military families for their mortgages, including active  duty personnel in Afghanistan. The bank also admitted it improperly  foreclosed on more than a dozen military families; both actions were in  clear violation of the Servicemembers Civil Relief Act  which automatically lowers mortgage rates to 6 percent, and bars  foreclosure proceedings of active duty personnel. The overcharges may  have never come to light were it not for legal action taken by Marine  Capt. Jonathan Rowles, a fighter pilot. Both Capt. Rowles and his spouse  Julia accused Chase of violating the law and harassing the couple for  nonpayment. An official stated that the situation was "grim", and Chase  initially stated it would be refunding up to $2,000,000 to those who  were overcharged, and that families improperly foreclosed on have gotten  or will get their homes back.[47]  Chase has acknowledged that as many as 6,000 active duty military  personnel were illegally overcharged, and more than 18 military families  homes were wrongly foreclosed. In April, Chase agreed to pay a total of  $27 million in compensation to settle the class-action suit.[48]*_

Chase has over 5,000 branches. If each one had 500 accounts (conservative) and they started charging $10 monthly fees for whatever reason, they would steal $300 Million dollars a year... Not bad for a Chicago based racketeering firm...


----------



## 76winger (Jun 6, 2011)

I would expect to see a story like this in the Money talks forum Dave Ramsey's mytotalmoneymakeover.com which is another site I frequent regularly. I think you made the wise choice by taking your money elsewhere.


----------



## Smitty37 (Jun 6, 2011)

*Credit Cards*

I have chase credit card(s) and they seem to be OK there...but then I pay them off every billing cycle.  I have an account in a local bank and one in PNC bank as well as a local credit union.  I have free ATM access to both PNC and the local.


----------



## SuperDave (Jun 6, 2011)

...Here is what I do with the solicitations that I get from Chase several times a week... 

I tear up everything, including the original envelop, into small pieces and stuff it into their return envelope and mail it back to *Chase Them Away Bank*... postage free!

If the envelop seems a bit light, I add some junk mail...:biggrin:

Mailed (*6*) today alone!


----------



## 76winger (Jun 6, 2011)

SuperDave said:


> ...Here is what I do with the solicitations that I get from Chase several times a week...
> 
> I tear up everything, including the original envelop, into small pieces and stuff it into their return envelope and mail it back to *Chase Them Away Bank*... postage free!
> 
> ...



I do this regularly for the "very few" that I get these days. If anyone isn't familiar with it, there's a website where you can opt out of those unsolicited mailings and offers. Online you can opt out for up to 5 years, or you download a form, sign it and mail it in, to opt out permanently. Just to http://www.optoutprescreen.com to get the clutter out your mailbox. 

After 6 months after sending in the written form, virtually all junk mail stopped coming my way.


----------



## SuperDave (Jun 6, 2011)

*Before I Opt Out...*

... this is what I am going to do next. Good way to clean out a lot of junk in the shop and lower the trash bill...

http://officeofstrategicinfluence.com/bulkmailer/  


Should be fun.... :devil:


----------



## monark88 (Jun 7, 2011)

I agree-similar thing happened to me at Chase in Hillsboro. I ended up losing 189.99 to an 'offshore' person/s. that charged my account for the above amount instead of the $39.99 that I had authorised. They had made 2 charges, one for 119.00 and a2nd one for the amount of 70.99.

Chase bank refused to reverse the transactions. 

Watch which credit union you go with. We had difficulties with the new credit union that bought out ther Portland Teacher's Credit Union. Its not that they didn't care about customer service, it was that the company hired people who were incompetent. And yes, I have document ation to back this up.
good luck, Russ


----------



## ctubbs (Jun 7, 2011)

I've been doing the junk mail thing for years.  My postman loved the idea when I told him what I was doing when he asked why I was sending all those packages on 'Business Reply Mail' cards.  He started laughing so hard, I thought he was about to fall out of his car.  
Charles


----------



## ctubbs (Jun 7, 2011)

monark88 said:


> I agree-similar thing happened to me at Chase in Hillsboro. I ended up losing 189.99 to an 'offshore' person/s. that charged my account for the above amount instead of the $39.99 that I had authorised. They had made 2 charges, one for 119.00 and a2nd one for the amount of 70.99.
> 
> Chase bank refused to reverse the transactions.



Transactions such as that is the reason I use Discover Cars online.  Check out their secure number generator.  They guarantee zero fraud and protect your account by generating a new number for each transaction for the amount.  No changes allowed and not reusble.  This is not an add for Discover.  It is the only card I will use online.  If the vendor does not take Discover, I do not make the purchase.
Charles


----------



## rkimery (Jun 7, 2011)

I agree 125% with you!
-----------------------------------------------------------------

*Banking maggots and leaches... worse than Used Car Salesmen... my apologies to the Used Car Salesmen*.

*Rant over... you can return to your regularly scheduled programming*.[/quote]


----------



## 76winger (Jun 8, 2011)

ctubbs said:


> monark88 said:
> 
> 
> > I agree-similar thing happened to me at Chase in Hillsboro. I ended up losing 189.99 to an 'offshore' person/s. that charged my account for the above amount instead of the $39.99 that I had authorised. They had made 2 charges, one for 119.00 and a2nd one for the amount of 70.99.
> ...



Correct me if I'm wrong, but it's my understanding that it's Mastercard, Visa, Discover, etc. that actually protect you from fraud in the first place, not the banks. This is why we have the same protection with debit cards when we run them through as a CC transaction instead of punching the PIN into the "swiper" terminals or using them online.


----------



## Jgrden (Jun 8, 2011)

ctubbs said:


> monark88 said:
> 
> 
> > I agree-similar thing happened to me at Chase in Hillsboro. I ended up losing 189.99 to an 'offshore' person/s. that charged my account for the above amount instead of the $39.99 that I had authorised. They had made 2 charges, one for 119.00 and a2nd one for the amount of 70.99.
> ...


Very interesting. I hate Chase, but putting that aside, this is a nice endorsement for Discover. WE may take a look at it.


----------



## Padre (Jun 8, 2011)

The tables were turned..........somewhat. :biggrin:


----------



## SuperDave (Jun 8, 2011)

Padre said:


> The tables were turned..........somewhat. :biggrin:



Priceless!

This story validates what we all now know...

http://moneyland.time.com/2011/02/04/free-checking-becomes-fee-checking/


----------

